# About Jagwire cabling and housing



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Since I'm planning to build my virtual bike (date yet to be determined :skep: ), I need the cables and housing to build it.

I still have the cables on my shifters, but I prefer to use new ones. I'm pretty set up on this for my Viento, but I'm wondering if replacing my current cabling on my ML with it would be worthwhile. I believe shifting would be better, but I don't know if it will be noticeable or not. I really have no problems with shifting right now.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Since I'm planning to build my virtual bike (date yet to be determined :skep: ), I need the cables and housing to build it.
> 
> I still have the cables on my shifters, but I prefer to use new ones. I'm pretty set up on this for my Viento, but I'm wondering if replacing my current cabling on my ML with it would be worthwhile. I believe shifting would be better, but I don't know if it will be noticeable or not. I really have no problems with shifting right now.


I don't know other's experience, but even with a decent housing cutter, Avid Flak jackets are plain crap. Seriously. Avoid them.

Mine have had at least three (two at the RD, one at the rear shifter) housing sections having frayed wires getting into the stop ferrules holes and making the shifter cable to get stuck.

They look good, keep the water and grime out, feel nice... but the possiblity of a failure is big and while not catastrophic, it remains there.

The only good thing about them is the high quality hardware (ferrules, seals, tubing). But I've better luck with Shimano housing and Jagwire Teflon Cables. Jagwire Teflon Calbes are nicely slick, cheap and long lasting. They made wonders for my first Warp's rear brake cable. It took a lot of force to pull the lever with standard cable, but the Jagwire teflon cable made it smooth.

I'd love to try the Jagwire ones, that look good also. But I don't know if they're the same thing as Flak's. I guess 545 has Jagwires on as they come stock in Giant's bikes. The cheapo Jagwire stuff on my Warp worked just as good as Shimano stuff I've tried.

The XTR stuff is very good and similarly priced (domestically) as Flak Jackets. They come in silver or black. Being the Black the more appealing. Silver looks... uh... cheap.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I don't know other's experience, but even with a decent housing cutter, Avid Flak jackets are plain crap. Seriously. Avoid them.
> 
> Mine have had at least three (two at the RD, one at the rear shifter) housing sections having frayed wires getting into the stop ferrules holes and making the shifter cable to get stuck.
> 
> ...


In SNT they sell me the cables for 50 pesos each, and I don't know about the housing, which they sell my meters. Both would be Jagwire, so I don't know if I should go for it.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> In SNT they sell me the cables for 50 pesos each, and I don't know about the housing, which they sell my meters. Both would be Jagwire, so I don't know if I should go for it.


The Jagwire Teflon Cable is nice stuff... and cheaper than similar Shimano's XTR. Go for it.

As for the housings, if you have the hardware and seal thingies from any other brand, you should be very good. Normal housing from Shimano, Jagwire and Avid Strait Jackets are fine.

Just steer clear off from Flak jackets... don't make the same mistake I did. At least I have nice hardware to use with some better housing on my next cable change.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I found that compresionless houssing works better, it feels more crisp than the shimano standard stuff, keeping your cables clean will also keep shifting issues down, regardless of compressionles or standard stuff. While servicing my hardtail I'm changing the full set of cables/housing I'm trying the jagwire ones they have seals which seem like a good idea and teflon cables, I think (but don't know) that the teflon won't las a lot due to rubbing and regular use, we'll see... I found the sets for derrailleurs and breaks at $540 pesos In jensons they are at about $22 USD so buying local is a good option.
On the Flux I have Nokon, espensive but looks nice and encloses all the cable still have to see how they work on the long run, so far so nice.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I think (but don't know) that the teflon won't las a lot due to rubbing and regular use, we'll see...


The teflon coating lasts very long... and whenever you wear it, you're left with a "regular"cable anyway. So the performance over the time is better for a longer period.

It will last more with a system like Nokons/Shimano SIS/Jagwire Ripcord/Avid Flak Jackets that use a plastic sleeve between the cable and the housing.

As with any of the bike parts, maintenance is a must.

Now that I give it a hard thought... I don't recall of any shifter housing that is not compressionless and would not use an inner plastic sleeve, but the really cheapo stuff. Last plain Shimano SIS I bought back in 2001 already was like this. Maybe the OEM stuff comes with compression housing un-sleeved?

As a matter of clarification... I understand by compressionless housing the one that is made by wires that go in the same direction as the pull of the cable or by solid pieces. The only compression one I recall these days is the brake housing which is made by a spiral of thick wire. This can be compressed. You feel it giving a little, as opposed to shifter cables.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I think you are right on that shifter housing musn't compress, the regular shimano derailleur housing feels more rigid than they regular brake housing, maybe the correct term would be "reinforced housing"? I had more shifting issues on the r.d. since the substituion of a reinforced housing (after half a season of slow racing/trainning) for the shimano regular stuff, of course that is only my experience suited only to my ridding lack of style...! 
Btw. the price in jensons is per set (you need both derailleur and brake), As anything you put on your bike the choise of housing/cables depends on aplication and budget...! I'm sure cinco varos cables can also pull a derailleur...! 
Will also agree that proper maintence is a must either way you go, Nokon/jagwire/avid/shimano/5varos all of them require proper care!

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> .....
> Will also agree that proper maintence is a must either way you go, Nokon/jagwire/avid/shimano/5varos all of them require proper care!
> 
> El Rivas


You forgot the straw/fishing line combo.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Fishing line!!!???? But that strtches too much!!! Now Caniamo would be better option!

El Rivas
pd. I asked for the stands and the cheapest one was $1600, I think buying benotto on line would be better option..


----------

